# Fairy Potatoes?



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not sure if anyone remembers my ramblings about this little wildflower that I have named "fairy potatoes" or not.

I have officially discovered the name. They are NOT Indian Potatoes, even though my husband swears they are. They are called "Spring Beauty" and I love them. This year they are everywhere and I'm hoping they keep on spreading because they are a beauty!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cool, never heard of them. I have some pink lady slippers that bloom every year, well except this year. I think the cold may have stopped them from popping up this year.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Spring Beauty ... That they are.

They are a real beauty!


----------

